# Nu mai ai memorie.



## DerPilz

Bună,

*Ţi-am spus despre el, să**ptă**mâna** trecută**.**Nu mai ai memorie.*

Mă gândesc că înseamnă:_your memeory is going_.


----------



## farscape

Almost there: You're losing your memory (you forgot!)

Later,


----------



## DerPilz

Mulţumesc!


----------



## batool67

DerPilz said:


> Bună,
> 
> *Ţi-am spus despre el, să**ptă**mâna** trecută**.**Nu mai ai memorie.*
> 
> Mă gândesc că înseamnă:_your memeory is going_.




Nu mai ai memorie spunem  daca ne referim la un computer sau telefon cu memorie.


----------

